# Pop quiz: What Holiday in the USA is on the 4th of July?



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

To us we all know its Independence Day! But ask the kids or the average Joe on the street. They will say, well its the fourth of July. All the radio announcers say "Happy Fourth of July!" Signs around town say "Happy fourth of July". I was calling it Independence day to my 20 year old daughter the other day and she said, Dad, I haven't heard it called that in a long time.

I don't really care what it is called but I do care that so many people don't really think of what or why we have it. Sorry for my rant...

Now I'll get back to cutting hay! Everyone have a good day, whatever you call it and be thankful we aren't having "Dependence Day"!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Our wonderful VP Joe Robinette Biden is in Philadelphia using the holiday as a platform to push gay marriage.......
What a great time to push the queer agenda. Lol
Nobody honors George Washington anymore..... so depressing. Such an awesome man and literally forgotten in the name of gay rights.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ive only know it as independence day and what it actually stands for and means. Where most people its just another excuse to party and f**k off like any other weekend. Sad deal

Kinda like all the other holidays


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The signage around here goes like this. Independence Day in smaller towns and villages not affiliated with an institution of higher education. Larger populations and college towns the signs read 4th of July celebration or something similar. The price that has been paid for our freedom locally is pretty high and I hope the signs don't change around here.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

NPR and the local station that caries them both referred to "Indepence Day". I was impressed.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Gearclash said:


> NPR and the local station that caries them both referred to "Indepence Day". I was impressed.


I don't listen to NPR. It could just as well be NLPR, with the "L" abbreviating "liberal". Whenever i can I tune in to 1040 AM, WHO out of Des Moines. They are a conservative all talk station and have an hour and a half Ag talk show from 11:30 to 1pm. Also have them on Iheart radio on my iPad. I didn't hear what they called the holiday , but would assume they used the term Independence Day.


----------

